# Explosion de ma consommation data



## Chatel013 (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous. 
Depuis plus d'une semaine j'ai ma consommation de data cellulaire qui explose. En y regardant de plus prêt, je vois qu'il s'agit non pas d'un programme en particulier mais de "service système" et plus précisément de "synchronisation et documents". 
Icloud drive, mails, sauvegarde, ... J'ai tous désélectionné de icloud. 

J'ai fait les dernières mises à jour, réinitialiser les réglages et contenus, les réglages réseau, réinstaller à partir d'une sauvegarde icloud, à partir d'iTunes... rien à faire, dés que je remets ma connexion cellulaire c'est immédiatement reparti pour de la consommation, et évidemment une batterie qui chauffe et une autonomie qui fond comme neige au soleil...

Le service d'Apple me conseil de ne plus utiliser ma connexion cellulaire... J'espérais une réponse un peu plus pro [emoji30]

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2017)

Vous pouvez nous montrer en image?


----------



## Chatel013 (3 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pouvez nous montrer en image?









 voici


----------



## Chatel013 (3 Décembre 2017)

Voici. Et quand je vais voir le détail c'est 'synchronisation et documents' qui représente cette consommation qui ne d'arête jamais (+ de 600Mo) en quelques heures. Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir, 
Tu dois avoir un intrus. 
Tu as essayé de décocher iCloud Drive des données cellulaires (et non via identifiant...iCloud..
Sinon, il reste à mon avis, 
D'abord à décocher toutes tes apps en cellulaire et la localisation pour voir
Puis si pas de résultats, tester a minima en réinitialisant contenu et Réglages sans récupération de sauvegarde pour voir si ça se calme.
Pas très confortable mais étant donné ta consommation horaire de data c'est un test d'une heure ou deux.


----------



## Chatel013 (7 Décembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Tu dois avoir un intrus.
> Tu as essayé de décocher iCloud Drive des données cellulaires (et non via identifiant...iCloud..
> Sinon, il reste à mon avis,
> ...



Bonjour. Merci pour ta réponse. 
J'ai réinitialisé mon iPad comme un nouveau sans faire de restauration. Des que je me connecte à mon compte icloud cela recommence alors que j'ai décoché icloud drive 

C'est dans système/synchronisation et documents que cela ce passe. 

J'ai eu le service apple assistanace qui devait me recontacter il y a 2 jours mais toujours rien [emoji20]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour 
Je pensais à une apps qui exploitait iCloud Drive mais si tu as le pb sans le Drive (celui de Réglages - données cellulaires ....pas celui de iCloud) et que tu as déjà tout décoché dans Réglages - iCloud. c'est mystérieux 
Si Apple a une idée , tu la feras suivre, ça m'intéresse


----------



## Dum1967 (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
j ai le meme probleme.  As tu trouvé une solution?

iphone 11, ios 14.5


----------

